# Wokingham or SE Reading area?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
We have a long weekend (Fri PM-->Mon PM) planned and were going to go to Wokingham/Reading way (okay - only 30m away!) as we are running Wokinghan 1/2 marathon on the Sunday.

What a farce trying to get a site!

Of the CL's nearby - one closed for their own holiday; one closed till March; one full; and one "BT message: this number does not take incoming calls"

Of the CS's nearby - One unobtainable, and one very rude man who quite frankley called me a liar for not calling him directly and having to get his number off someone else. Oh no - I can't be a member if I have the old book - am I a liar and no proof is acceptable. (OK - number was an old number from the GPS Pushpin database - so watch out) - and yes I am a member. Oh - and he was full anyway

Of the private sites nearby - one full, one closed.

!!! Its bl***y february! what is everyone doing! 

As we were planning a night out (!!) in Reading on the Saturday we were wanting to stay over.

Anyway - in short....

Anyone know any safe wild-camping spots in the Wokingham area 

Cheers


----------

